# WTB: Power Mac G3 & other older Macs



## Des_Zac

I want to buy a Power Mac G3 (The Blue One)

I'll buy it for around $25 but preferably lower?
I want to see what I can do with it. All I need is the computer but if you have accessories with is I will try and buy those too. 

If you have any other older Macs that you'd be willing to part with please tell me because I just love Macs (I just ordered an iBook with a backlight problem I'm going to fix.) And by older it can be anywhere from a Macintosh (original) to a newer 2000s Mac. I'm also looking for Mac OS discs if you have Leopard I'd love to buy it. So just post with a Mac and a Price and I'd be happy to see what I can do whether it be cash or trade.

Thanks,

-Zach


----------



## Geoff

If you are near New Hampshire, the school I work at has a ton of old eMac's and some Mini's we are trashing.


----------



## jonnyp11

why trash 'em, idiots on ebay will buy anything.


----------



## Des_Zac

Like literally THROWING THEM AWAY? I'll take all of them! If you can send them to me I'd pay shipping?


----------



## FXB

I'd take a mac mini which generation?


----------



## jonnyp11

wish i had some money for the shipping, but only got like 8 bucks on paypal so i don't think that'll cover any of them, and i really need an upgrade


----------



## Des_Zac

still looking for older macs


----------



## jonnyp11

why older, better to say cheaper or something.


----------



## Aastii

jonnyp11 said:


> why older, better to say cheaper or something.



collectables and to play with. I was looking for a ZX81 not long ago before my grandparents found their old one in the loft and let me have it. I didn't ask for a cheap computer, but for the specific one just to try.

It may also be he wants to do something specific with the older macs, so it isn't necessarily better to say "cheaper Macs" when he doesn't want a cheap Mac, but instead a specific model, in this case the older ones


----------



## Des_Zac

Yes, I'm looking for older Macs, anything from 1984 (But I doubt someone would wanna part with one of those for under 1500  ) to an ibook or mac mini, I want it, (As Aastii said) For more of the collectable side of it.

Oh and Aastii I just looked at that ZX81 on wiki and it looks pretty cool!


----------



## Des_Zac

Still searching


----------



## Des_Zac

Still looking


----------



## Des_Zac

Oh where art thou fair macs!


----------

